# alps outdoorz Traverse EPS pack



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone used this pack and could comment on how it was.
Did it ride comfortably, did it handle a load decent, did it fall apart, etc?

I like the $115 price tag a hell of a lot more than the $270 badlands 2200 price tag.

Thanks guys​


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Bandlands 2200 in that I will sell you if you are interested. I have had it for about 5 years and only used it a few times. It looks practically brand new. $150 if you want it.


----------



## Calvinjferguson (Jul 22, 2013)

I have this pack and have used it for one full season now of hunting and shed hunting. Its been a good pack and has held up well. I packed out my muzzle loader deer on it in September and it was surprisingly comfortable. My buddy has the Horn Hunter Full Curl and its a heck of a pack but my alps was more comfortable with a heavy load in my opinion. Really you cant go wrong with the price tag. The only thing i will tell you is that the spotting scope pocket on the side will not fit a full size scope. I use the 16-48x65 Razor that Vortex makes and it fits perfect. If you have any other questions about it you can PM me. I would be happy to chat about it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I recently bought the ALPS Trail Blazer ($55-ish on Amazon.com) & used it for the first time on Friday on an extended post-season scouting expedition. I was greatly impressed. It is comfortable & rode extremely well over the miles.
I'm anxious to try it packing out a couple sheds or maybe a deer or elk (or two) this coming fall.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I've got the pathfinder and love it! It works great. I was surprised at the load it can carry and the versatility. Anyways, used it on a few hunts in Utah this year, and a ton of quail hunts (in fanny pack mode) here in Nevada. Has held up well and still looks new.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. 
I think im set on an Alps pack, just need to decide which one now. haha.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

If your looking for a packing bag, take a look at the new alps commander x that was just announced at the shot show. A lot of features you get on a $500-700 for a cheaper price. (329 msrp)

I've used the alps traverse EPS for the last two years. And it has over 20 nights with me on the mountain now and many many more days hunting, scouting and shed hunting. I don't have any problems fitting my vortex nomad spotter in the side pocket. Its been loaded up to 100ish lbs with 2 deer quarters, trimmings, head and cape and all my gear. I started to feel the load around miles 3-4 but with a lot packs you'll get that.

Overall I love the pack. I'll probably upgrade this year to pack I first mentioned. But Alps(owned by browning) has been making mountaineering packs for years so they have the pedigree. 
If you get it, you won't regret it. Especially with the price tag. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------

